# Multiple dogs found: Kent area. Stolen?



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Including Tia, the cocker who has been on FB lost. Lots of as yet un identified dogs. Please pass on to anyone who may still be looking for a lost/stolen dog.

DogLost - Found: Unknown In South East (ME9) 'ATTENTION ALL AREAS' 63092

http://www.kent.police.uk/news/latest_news/140114_iwade_warrant.html

Tia, a springer spaniel gundog stolen from Winchester last year has been recovered. According to reports it appears she was amongst the dogs found during this police raid.

http://yourpetforums.co.uk/thread/3535/stolen-dogs-cockfighting-farm-kent?page=1
(Copied from another forum, but fantastic for her and her owners).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hope they all get back to their proper homes. That poor little bitch must have lost all hope of going home.

I hope thieving bar stewards get hammered by the law!

Heartbreaking about the poor birds, too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely evil I hope those people get a long time in jail, but that's maybe too much to hope for, and I hope the poor dogs are reunited with their owners
I still cant understand why anyone leaves their dogs outside in gardens on their own though


----------

